# The 2009 Rumoured Release Schedule - Updated 05.02.09



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd like to try and collate from the variety of sources a 2009 scheduled release thread. There's been an excellent thread on WarSeer with some semi-confirmed releases from Harry over there (who I am reliably informed is more in the know than most!).

Green = fully confirmed/released. 
Orange = updates.

*So, 2009:*

*Jan -Ork Stormboyz, Nobz, Gretchin, Battlewagon, and Characters, Dark Elf Collectors
Feb - Lizardmen
Mar - Stompa and Shadowsword, Marine Casualties
Apr - War of the Ring (LotR 'expansion')
May - Imperial Guard, Plastic Valkyrie?
June - Empire Greatswords, Archers, and Steam Tank (+ some LotR stuff)
July - Planet Strike, Plastic Storm Troopers?
Aug - ?
Sept - Skaven from Aug/Sept onwards?** Space Hulk
Oct - ?
Nov - * *Space Wolves?*
*Dec - ? *

Dark Eldar looking likely now for early 2010 - hopefully this is due to the sheer amount of models needed to be updated. 

*Also at some point - Plastic Valkyrie, Eldar bikes, plastic Daemon Prince, Collectors models and Bitz (shields, shoulder pads etc), second wave Daemons and Marines *

*Space Wolves following Planet Strike (Harry - WarSeer)*



radical_psyker said:


> *A few little rumour finesses maybe worth mentioning:
> 
> - Skaven will be the next Army release in the schedule and the next after that will be Space Wolves.
> 
> ...




*----*

The idea of the thread is not to wishlist, but to try and slot some of the pieces together. We've heard rumours of Skaven and Beasts of Chaos to make up the usual 3 Army Books for Fantasy, and we'll have had Imperial Guard by May. Where do the rumoured Necrons, Space Wolves and Dark Eldar fit in... It's not likely we'll see them all!

Please PM me if you have anything more 'concrete' than what we currently have, as far as concrete can go for rumours. Remember, there are separate army threads for Necron Rumours, Dark Eldar to discuss the potential models and rules - this thread is NOT for that, just the 'whens'.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, as long as the Dark Eldar get some love I could care less if my Space Wolves get any attention this year or next.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Reading around a little more it seems Harry has said no to Necrons in '09, but said Space Wolves were likely to follow the release of Planet Strike and Imperial Guard. We'll see.


----------



## xX2005SocialDXx (Jan 28, 2009)

Man necrons can use a good upgrade

Thats why no one plays them that much.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

What is Planet strike?


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice to see imperial guard on the list for sure.



Dark Eldar orly?!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The casualties I think come out in March, not too sure. But I am pretty sure its in the new WD.


----------



## Grim Jaw (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, Marine casualties are in this month's WD


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Imperial Guards ARE coming out in the 2nd of May. In on all the UK Games Workshop store release sheet.
Might see a pre-release or a perview of the Guard stuff that Conflict Scotland, though the event still in the planning stage.




> Where do the rumoured Necrons, Space Wolves and Dark Eldar fit in... It's not likely we'll see them all!


Trust me :biggrin: , you will see them between mid of this year to near the end of the year. No idea what order they will come out, but they are being play tested right now.

Also there "might" be a second wave of Marine stuff due out in July, but from what I been told it not offical/set in stone.

IP


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Dunno about a second wave; I just want an Ironclad model- any hints about that one yet?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

*Space Wolves in Autumn hopefully*

Personally I'm really looking forward to the IG codex but can't wait for the Space Wolf one as my DIY Marines could do with some of their units.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Dunno about a second wave; I just want an Ironclad model- any hints about that one yet?


CAD drawings of the Ironclad have been circulating for a long time, so there are certainly designs for it. I'm surprised Forge World haven't pounced on it yet. As far as I know, nothing confirmed - same with Land Speeder Storm and the Legion of the Damned.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Wolves are the next Codex after IG and Planet Strike. Harry at WS has confirmed this.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Still no definitive news on my beloved Witch Hunters :C


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The Storm isn't so important- its easy enough to convert (mine is good, but 1 I have seen was amazing.. can't remember if it was a prototype mock up form gw or not)
I'm not gonna even try to mock up a Seismic Hammer for a dread.

Any pics of the Ironclad/Storm released from GW yet? even the CAD pics would be nice to see


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I would really like to see the new CHaos Daemon Princes come out sometime soon. They old ones just suck.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

BDJV said:


> Wolves are the next Codex after IG and Planet Strike. Harry at WS has confirmed this.


Aye, it's in the OP 



Mivarlocht said:


> Still no definitive news on my beloved Witch Hunters :C


It looks likely to be 2010 - we're looking at potential Space Wolves, Dark Eldar and then Necrons before anything else.



Tim/Steve said:


> The Storm isn't so important- its easy enough to convert (mine is good, but 1 I have seen was amazing.. can't remember if it was a prototype mock up form gw or not)
> I'm not gonna even try to mock up a Seismic Hammer for a dread.
> 
> Any pics of the Ironclad/Storm released from GW yet? even the CAD pics would be nice to see


Ask and ye shall receive:

[if]http://usagi3.free.fr/IMG/jpg/ironclad.jpg[/if]


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

What is Planet strike? I havn't heard anything about it until now.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Found another pic of the LS:storm ... I love the look of the thing but hopes it takes a while for them to sell it: want mine to be special for a good while longer yet

[if]http://warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45590&d=1221405890[/if]

And yes, what is planetstrike?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I have just googled planetstrike, and found this on BoLS:


Bell of Lost Souls said:


> RUMORS: Codex: Planetstrike
> Posted by bigred | Thursday, December 27, 2007 | news/rumors, warhammer 40k | 28 comments »
> 
> -rumors brought to the community by warseer's: dosadi
> ...


Now that looks to be awsome.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Mivarlocht said:


> Still no definitive news on my beloved Witch Hunters :C





Syph said:


> It looks likely to be 2010 - we're looking at potential Space Wolves, Dark Eldar and then Necrons before anything else.


Harry has definitively nixed Necrons. He said they are absolutely not on GW's short or medium range schedule. No one has started on the book, and no concept art or model work has been done. He said if they started working on Necrons now, they might make it into a first quarter release for 2011.

The pie man has also said that there is something else to come for 40K between Space Wolves and Dark Eldar. And by 'something else' the initimation was, I felt, to mean a Codex or mini-Codex, not the Missions Book, etc. I don't know where the WarSeer OP got the impression that Dark Eldar are for the end of this year as I can't find Harry saying such anywhere. In fact my impression was that he said Dark Eldar will be first quarter 2010 at the earliest.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh I know he's nixed them for 2009, but it's all rumours anyway apart from his 'confirmation' on the Space Wolves following Guard. My comment was more to do with a _potential_ order of release, regardless of the year they'll be released in. I have heard more rumours that Necrons _are_ being worked on and that there'll be some more background relating to the Necrons before they became living machines. Again, _rumours._


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Oh I know he's nixed them for 2009, but it's all rumours anyway apart from his 'confirmation' on the Space Wolves following Guard. My comment was more to do with a _potential_ order of release, regardless of the year they'll be released in. I have heard more rumours that Necrons _are_ being worked on and that there'll be some more background relating to the Necrons before they became living machines. Again, _rumours._


Just to clarify, he has nixed Necrons in their entirety, not just for 2009. As of right now (or a couple of days ago anyway) he said GW have done absolutely nothing on Necrons. So according to him 2011 would be the earliest Necrons could be released and that we will be seeing other 40K army releases apart from Space Wolves and Dark Eldar before then.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> So according to him 2011 would be the earliest Necrons could be released and that we will be seeing other 40K army releases apart from Space Wolves and Dark Eldar before then.


thats certainly not what i'm hearing


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've had a couple of PMs - whether they're more or less valid than what Harry has to say I don't know, but they've mentioned that a version of 'Crons are being tested, there's some cool background being worked on etc. Once I get chance I'll post what waas said by _Anon_ and we'll go from there. Again, I stress _rumours_.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, I guess the jury's out at the moment on the whole Necrons thing. I haven't heard anything about them from insider sources - just all the rumour discussions on various forums. Harry's usually pretty on the money though (and I tend to take it to the bank) unless there's some strange unknown factor at play here...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice! Good find!

-Dirge


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow 2009 looks like a good year.

A lot of second wave realeses I noticed.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a good year. Really hope we dont see Second wave 2 SM as they just got there first wave. Think Daemons need a second wave first.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

With the Necron stuff. You may want to keep a eye on Brimstone & Philbrad over on warseer. Both them have heavy hint that some Necron work & how they are keeping a supply of Necron warriors near by both are also well know for there info :wink:

I have hear playtesting has begain on the Necrons (from a play tester I knew while I work as part time for GW last year), but then again thing can & will change be it release date or some rule we hear now might change when the offical codex come out. Nothing finial until the three month before a codex is release :wink:

It like chaos marine came out when the ork where ment to due to a problem with the Ork trukk spure/mold. Just chaos stuff was ready to be release any time from July up to the Sept of 2007 there.

Can't wait to see Imperial Guard though, going have a full army of Storm Trooper & Valk's (what ever there called lol). Though I fear a lot people will be going down this road with the Storm Troopers.

Also can't wait for the Dark Eldar if it true what I been told so far :biggrin: can see a lot people jump on the bandwagon.

IP


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Insane Psychopath said:


> With the Necron stuff. You may want to keep a eye on Brimstone & Philbrad over on warseer. Both them have heavy hint that some Necron work & how they are keeping a supply of Necron warriors near by both are also well know for there info :wink:


Brimstone hasn't really been very definitive with his info on Necrons, the last stuff was over 5 months ago and was largely "I'd imagine" and "expected" type wording. At that time he said that the Necron Codex was slated for 2nd Quarter 2009 although he did followup to state that: 



Brimstone said:


> It's a rumour, we have four codices rumoured for release next year, we have a good idea of the schedule and Q2 {2nd quarter} is my estimate, I've been wrong in the past and could be wrong on this so we'll just have to wait for more information.


Then the next we hear from him on the subject is Jan 22nd: 



Brimstone said:


> I would expect Necrons until late 09/2010 at the earliest


^ My emphasis.

So while Brim is normally rock solid, the Necrons stuff has been a bit wishy washy. I think there's something else going on here.

As to Philbrad, I don't know how bankable he is. I'm not discrediting him, I just genuinely don't know how reliable his info is as I don't have any data to support it... and can't be bothered doing a systematic search through all his posts on WarSeer right now. Checking through my notes on 40K over the years, I don't have any references to him, just Harry and Brim. And the whole thing of him being being a Kylie fan... well, that doesn't help. :grin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm hoping some beans will be spilt regarding Wolves, SM/Daemons 2nd Wave, IG, Dark Eldar and Necrons (and indeed any new Fantasy updates) at the upcoming Design Open Day on 15th Feb. I'll have my camera at the ready and if I can get one, a dictophone. 

I think Necrons and Dark Eldar really need some fleshing out both in terms of models and fluff - to do both _and_ Space Wolves seems a mammoth task to me but it certainly wouldn't surprise me if they're already testing new Necron and Dark Eldar rules, drafting fluff and models etc. Gotta keep those design bods busy!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

It woudl be nice to see codexs that need an update more get one first but I guess that is asking to much from GW and there love for all that is Space marines.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*New updates in Orange!*


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

I recommend removing these slices of text from the first post:

*July - "Not Space Wolves. Not Missions book."
...
Nov - "Dark Eldar? - Harry suggests end of year for D/E"*

Harry don't suggest end of the year for DE. In fact I got the impression Harry don't suggest DE for 2009 at all. :biggrin:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I think that when the new DE come out only those who have played DE solidly for the past 10 years can play them-that should cheer up all the die hard DE fans.(i play orks by the way).


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I see a rumour out of Spain is suggesting that Dark Elder have been put on hold, not sure how accurate that is, but spotted it on both Warseer and Dakka. I hope not as it'd be a real shame for any further delays.

The big news and I see you have it Syph  is Space Hulk. :biggrin: Where did that come from. Thats awesome news if true and a must buy game for me, I'd love to see what they've done with the board and if the models have any extra detail on them.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> The big news and I see you have it Syph  is Space Hulk. :biggrin: Where did that come from.


It came from the same Spanish site but we haven't had confirmation on it yet as such. :grin:

Yakface on Dakka has said he was aware Space Hulk was being worked on and so believes the rumour to be true.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> It came from the same Spanish site but we haven't had confirmation on it yet as such. :grin:
> 
> Yakface on Dakka has said he was aware Space Hulk was being worked on and so believes the rumour to be true.


Aye. Psyker - you're a regular little newshound eh? :laughs:

There's a rather funky little travel version of Space Hulk in Firebase Issue #8 if you need to sate your desires Druchii. 

I'm hoping that the Design Open Day on 15th February will uncover some more gems.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> I see a rumour out of Spain is suggesting that Dark Elder have been put on hold


seeing as Dark Eldar models were scrapped once and recently started again it's more likely that someone heard an old rumour and repeated it


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> I see a rumour out of Spain is suggesting that Dark Elder have been put on hold, not sure how accurate that is, but spotted it on both Warseer and Dakka. I hope not as it'd be a real shame for any further delays.
> 
> The big news and I see you have it Syph  is Space Hulk. :biggrin: Where did that come from. Thats awesome news if true and a must buy game for me, I'd love to see what they've done with the board and if the models have any extra detail on them.


I really thought I had missed something then until you brought it up again, Space Hulk, YES!!! 
I would be so happy if this rumour turns out to be true.
I'm off to bluewater to bludgeon the truth out of them, they better say it's true!




No, really, they better!:ireful2:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> *Also at some point - Plastic Valkyrie, Eldar bikes, plastic Daemon Prince, Collectors models and Bitz (shields, shoulder pads etc), second wave Daemons and Marines *


Just a minor one, I've had it confirmed by several GW staff (and a manager) that the plastic demon prince is going to be part of the second wave daemons release.

Also - re-release of Space Hulk sounds amazing. I can't wait if it's true!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Critta said:


> Just a minor one, I've had it confirmed by several GW staff (and a manager) that the plastic demon prince is going to be part of the second wave daemons release.
> 
> Also - re-release of Space Hulk sounds amazing. I can't wait if it's true!


Any ETA on 2nd Wave?


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Again, i really hope Space Hulk is true! I will also be at the design day. See what we cn find out eh?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Aye. Psyker - you're a regular little newshound eh? :laughs:


:read:



Syph said:


> I'm hoping that the Design Open Day on 15th February will uncover some more gems.


I think we are all going to be wetting our pants come Feb 15th! :gamer1:



Syph said:


> Any ETA on 2nd Wave?


Only that it's definitely second half of the year... not much help I know.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Any ETA on 2nd Wave?


Naa, I've been working on getting a date, but I'm not honestly sure if they know


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

A few little rumour finesses maybe worth mentioning:

- Skaven will be the next Army release in the schedule and the next after that will be Space Wolves.

- Valkyrie is to be released with the IG Codex in May, plastic Stormtroopers it seems will be released alongside Planetstrike in July.

- Eldar jetbikes seem to be a bit of a fan fabrication at this point. It has pretty much only come from the OP on WarSeer and there hasn't been any confirmation from anybody in the know. I personally don't think it should be on the rumour schedule for 2009. The only thing going for it is that it's been about 18 months since we saw the original prototype and Jes Goodwin at the time said it would take a couple of years to turn into a kit on the shelves. Although it should be noted he didn't say it **was** going to be put into production. I feel this will be a Dark Eldar release. i.e. 2010 or later.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers, OP updated.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I was just thinking if the rumors hold true and there are 3 codex releases this year I think November is probably a little late in the year for Wolves. Especially if you you remember Phil Kelly implying at GD 08 that GD 09 would be Wolfy.

I'm just sayin'! :so_happy:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

BDJV said:


> I was just thinking if the rumors hold true and there are 3 codex releases this year I think November is probably a little late in the year for Wolves. Especially if you you remember Phil Kelly implying at GD 08 that GD 09 would be Wolfy.
> 
> I'm just sayin'! :so_happy:


Originally I had it slated earlier than it is, with Dark Eldar around the time the SW currently occupy. With the rumours suggesting DE have been pushed back, and the even bigger rumour of Space Hulk arriving this year also, a lot of people are slating the Wolves for a later release.

I'd be hoping to see them around GD09 and the Dark Eldar around Christmas, but who knows?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't doubt the sincerity of your posts, it's just that Harry keeps saying there are 3 codex releases this year and that none of them are DE or Crons. So that leaves a mystery update. Groovy! :victory:

I really don't understand why GW acts like the release schedule is a national secret. :no:


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

BDJV said:


> I really don't understand why GW acts like the release schedule is a national secret. :no:


I think part of it is that release schedules with GW are quite fluid and change quite often


----------



## Incursus (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, this sounds like a great year! Has anyone heard anything about Tyranids or Daemonhunters? I know that they are obviously not going to be released this year, but does anyone know when the will? (I really hope the daemonhunters keep the armoury with their next update, I was really disapointed when Marines and Chaos lost theirs.)


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Incursus said:


> Wow, this sounds like a great year! Has anyone heard anything about Tyranids or Daemonhunters?


Tyranids are a long way off and the only thing they need is plastic zoanthropes (which may save me from insanity).

daemonhunters may or may not turn up in a rumoured inquisition book which may include all 3 branches of the inquisition, but either way it's not that close


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I over hear a conversation between a GW rep and a few of the local GW store employees and he said there is a lot of stuff gcoming out for IG in May and Something with Dark Eldar in Oct or Nov. He said more i just cant remember. IDK if this is old new to you all but I heard and thought I would toss it out. If i can get anymore from the lackies Ill toss it up.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> I think part of it is that release schedules with GW are quite fluid and change quite often


Don't for one second believe that it is fluid at all. Occasionally something may slip but not so far as to move it years down the line.


When I worked for GW back in 05 I asked Jervis and Gav when we might see the Space Wolves codex. You know what they said? Late 2009.

Anyone know when the SW codex is due out? :so_happy:

If you said this year give yourself a cookie. 

Trust me the releases are all mapped out.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

BDJV said:


> Trust me the releases are all mapped out.


I never said they weren't,
but Dark Eldar were originally due out early this year but due to models being scrapped they are out later, at one point lizardmen were originally due out before Dark Elves.

Of course things are planned but just because you may or not have heard SW were out sometime in 09 doesn't mean everything goes out at the planned time.

Imagine you announce a release (say for example the long awaited Dark Eldar) in a years time and the release date is pushed back twice (it has happened on a good few occasions), you could potentially end up with some people getting annoyed with this, this could well be part of the thinking behind not releasing future schedules


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone heard anything about anything for Black Templars or just those exclusively


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> Tyranids...the only thing they need is plastic zoanthropes


what about plastic gargoyles?
and the other models they havent produced yet?



JokerGod said:


> What is Planet strike? I havn't heard anything about it until now.





Fangio said:


> What is Planet strike?


planet strike = second wave of marines (and i have heard there will be a little more orks also )

M


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

magician847 said:


> planet strike = second wave of marines (and i have heard there will be a little more orks also )


While it has been rumoured that Planetstrike would be an opportune time for the Space Marines 2nd wave, I've heard nothing concrete on that. It would make sense, though I would have expected to have heard something definite by now a 6 month release window. The Planetstrike supplement itself will deal with flyers and various space-to-planet game concepts, apparently with a heavy Inquisition element and rules for Stormtroopers/Arbites and Valkyries.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

magician847 said:


> what about plastic gargoyles?
> and the other models they havent produced yet?


ah yes, the gargoyles as well, 
but what other models they haven't produced yet though?, I really can't think of anything offhand


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there any news on second wave Daemons? It would be nice to have more then 2 Plastic core options with the rest of the army metal >.<


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Plastic gargoyles would be nice... I remember when hormogaunts were metal- they were way too expensive to mob, admittedly they now come in that stupid gaunt double set but at least they can now be played without re-morgaging your house.


----------

